# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  ساخت model در لاراول 5

## maysam.m

سلام
میخواستم نحوه ساخت مدل در لاراول نسخه 5 رو بدونم. در ضمن دلیل اینکه در این نسخه مدل ها در پوشه خاصی قرار نمی گیرند چیه؟

----------


## tuytoosh

php artisan make:model Example


یا 


<?php namespace App;


use Illuminate\Database\Eloquent\Model;


class Example extends Model {






}

----------


## hamedarian2009

توی نسخه ۵ مدل ها داخل پوشه app قرار میگیرند و با فضای نام App تعریف می شوند کلا مهم نیست می تونید داخل پوشه های تودرتو قرار بدین مثلا می تونید یک پوشه به نام Models در پوشه app ایجاد کنید و مدل User را آنجا ایجاد کنید و فضای نام را  App\Models تعریف کنید فقط موقع استفاده از مدل در کنترلر به این صورت ایمپورت میکنید:

use App\Models\User;

----------


## maysam.m

در لاراول امکان ساخت مدل از روی جدول دیتابیس هم مثل Yii وجود داره؟

----------


## hamedarian2009

نه در لاراول  ابتدا مدل و migration رو ایجاد میکنید و سپس جدول رو از روی migration ایجاد میکنید

----------

